# Drop-dead delicious and easy appetizer



## Lauren Mary

No beef jerky recipe, but here is a most worthy appetizer.

1 6oz. brick of Philladelphia cream cheese placed in the center of a flat serving bowl.

1 bottle of chilled Pickapepper sauce (found around the A-1 sauce type products in the grocery store) poured over top and sides of cream cheese.

Regular Red Oval Farm appetizer sized crackers served in a basket next to the cream cheese and Pickapepper.

Spread a teaspoon or so of sauce-covered cream cheese on the cracker. Down the whole thing in one bite. Be blessed.


----------



## Richard King

I read this at 2 am last night and got really hungry. Perhaps that is why I am so hefty!


----------



## BobVigneault

I did this over the weekend. It was delicious. I had it with corn bread crackers. What was most unexpected was that my 3 year old son liked it too. The two of us made a meal of it last night. Yummy! Thanks Lauren Mary.

PS, check out the signature requirements below my post.


----------



## Ranger

We do this with a couple varieties of jellies instead of the pickapepper sauce: Mango Habanero, Peach Jalapeno, etc. It's so good.


----------



## ChristopherPaul

I looked for the ingredients this past Saturday. I could not find any Pickapepper sauce.


----------



## Lauren Mary

*Finding Pickapepper*

Hi Christopher,
Pickapepper sauce is usually carried by the big chains like Safeway stores. Go to their fancy condiments and sauces isle and it should be there. It's not a big bottle, about 6" tall, 1 1/2" diameter round, brown bottle with an ornate beige, orange, and dark green label.
Good luck. It's worth the search.
Lauren


----------



## ChristopherPaul

Found it!

I could not find it at Superfresh but later found it at a Stop N' Shop.

Lat night I tried this and it was great!

I was most impressed with the Pickapepper sauce. Never had that stuff before.


----------



## Richard King

I finally found some Pickapeppa as well. 
(learned that it is called the Jamaican Ketchup)
Made the dip and enjoyed it. 
THEN I took what was left over and smeared it on a chicken I baked today and man even my wife liked it. That is the supreme test. I experiment a lot with cooking. Few get a double thumbs up from her. But this did.
Gracias.


----------



## turmeric

Have you ever had banana ketchup? There's a trailer that sells burritos in Portland called Honkin' Huge Burritos that has it as a condiment. I don't know where they find it, but I bet it's good on chidken.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity

My wife is from Jackson, MS.....This is a staple at parties!


----------



## Lauren Mary

Never heard of Banana Ketchup so I looked it up and found a recipe (see below) from the SF Chronical. I have not prepared this recipe so I cannot vouch for it, but the ingredients read like a variation of some chutneys, and it also sounds delicious. Too, there are lots of websites that sell Banana Ketchup. I bet this is good with curry dishes as well as Mexican food. The presence of uncooked rum in the recipe may not make this suitable for everyone but at least the recipe tells us a little more about this fruit ketchup.

Banana Ketchup 
Ingredients
1/2 cup golden raisins
1/3 cup coarsely chopped onions
2 large garlic cloves
1/3 cup tomato paste
1 1/3 cup cider vinegar
4 large very ripe bananas, peeled and cut into chunks
3 to 4 cups water
1/2 cup (packed) dark brown sugar
1-1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1/4 cup light corn syrup
2 tsp ground allspice
3/4 tsp ground cinnamon
3/4 tsp freshly grated nutmeg
1/2 tsp freshly ground black pepper
1/4 tsp ground cloves
2 tbsp dark rum


Instructions
Combine the raisins, onions , garlic, tomato paste and 1/3 cup vinegar in the container of a food processor., Process the mixture until smooth. Transfer the mixture to a large, heavy saucepan. 

Add the banana chunks and another 1/3 cup vinegar to the food processor container. Process the mixture until smooth. Transfer the banana mixture to the saucepan. Add the remaining 2/3 cup vinegar, 3 cups water, brown sugar, salt and cayenne pepper. 

Bring the mixture in the saucepan to a boil over medium-high heat, stirring frequently. Reduce the heat to low and cook the ketchup, uncovered, stirring occasionally, for 1 1/4 hours. If the ketchup threatens to stick to the bottom of the pan at any point, add some of the remaining water, up to 1 cup. 

Add the corn syrup, allspice, cinnamon, nutmeg, pepper and cloves to the ketchup. Cook the ketchup over medium-low heat, stirring frequently, for 15 minutes longer, or until it is thick enough to coat a metal spoon. Stir in the rum. Remove the ketchup from the heat and let it cool a few minutes. 

Force the ketchup through a fine sieve to strain it, pressing down hard on the solids. Let it cool to room temperature, then store the banana ketchup, covered in the refrigerator for up to 1 month. 

Yield: about 3-1/2 cups. 

Credits
From: San Francisco Chronicle


----------



## jaybird0827

I'm going to quote you and post this recipe as a new thread and title it Banana Ketchup. People might eventually stop posting to this one but if we had a new thread we could easily find the recipe in the future because we'd spot it as a topic within the forum. Hope you don't mind.

[Edited on 8-23-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## Dena

i've had this at a party with A1 on it, and it was DEE LICIOUS.


----------

